# BSOD Win7 X64



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

My computer restarts itself a little too often for my taste. No BSOD is shown, the computer just restarts itself and then tells me it has recovered from a critical error. This only happens when I am playing graphic intensive games such as Sims 3 and Star Trek Online. My specs are 

-M4a785-m AMD motherboard bios is up to date and settings are at default.
-AMD Phenom X3 with 4th core disabled and no current OC. 
- 4 gigs of DDR2 ram
- Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX+ video card and no current OC. 
- 750W PSU
- Heatsink is a stock AMD unit but I do not believe that the processor is overheating. CPU temp is currently at 110F per core. MB temp is at 120F. 
The ram, video card, and PSU came from my old LGA775 setup and they all worked correctly. I don't know if this is a hardware or software issue, but I will attach my dumped BSOD logs below.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

The memory dumps show a hardware error 0x124, cause unkown, possibly triggered by a driver that loads *very* early during boot (System Uptime: *0 days 0:00:08.722*, System Uptime: *0 days 0:00:09.548*).

The only 3rd party driver I see listed in the either dump is *speedfan.sys* SpeedFan Download SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer update or uninstall this to test.

More troubleshooting suggestions here: Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try - Windows 7 Forums


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.8229.0 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\041312-16239-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (3 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17790.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.120305-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a09000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c4d650
Debug session time: Sat Apr 14 02:23:15.253 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:09.548
Loading Kernel Symbols
................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa80052a88f8, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : AuthenticAMD

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa80052a88f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031856f0 fffff800`02ccaca9 : fffffa80`052a88d0 fffffa80`03d4fb60 fffffa80`0000000d 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`03185c10 fffff800`02bab577 : fffffa80`052a88d0 fffff800`02c252b8 fffffa80`03d4fb60 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`03185c40 fffff800`02b12935 : fffff800`02c86ac0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05333be0 fffffa80`03d4fb60 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`03185c80 fffff800`02a8f361 : fffff880`00c65e00 fffff800`02b12910 fffffa80`03d4fb00 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`03185cb0 fffff800`02d1ffda : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03d4fb60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03c759e0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`03185d40 fffff800`02a769c6 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`03d4fb60 fffff880`02f6df80 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03185d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03186000 fffff880`03180000 fffff880`03d497e0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

IMAGE_NAME:  AuthenticAMD

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !errec fffffa80052a88f8
No export errec found
0: kd> !errrec fffffa80052a88f8
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa80052a88f8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cd19dd25d3c9e4
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 4/14/2012 1:23:15 (UTC)
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052a8978
Section       @ fffffa80052a8a50
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 3
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000100f42
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052a89c0
Section       @ fffffa80052a8b10
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : 42 0f 10 00 00 08 03 00 - 09 20 80 00 ff fb 8b 17
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa80052a8b10

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052a8a08
Section       @ fffffa80052a8b90
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)
  Status      : 0xfa00000000070f0f
```


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.8229.0 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Windows\Minidump\041212-16380-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (3 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17727.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.111118-2330
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0280d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a51650
Debug session time: Thu Apr 12 23:30:55.426 2012 (UTC + 1:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:08.722
Loading Kernel Symbols
................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 124, {0, fffffa80052e08f8, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : AuthenticAMD

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa80052e08f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`031626f0 fffff800`02acecb9 : fffffa80`052e08d0 fffffa80`03db9040 00000000`0000000a 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`03162c10 fffff800`029af687 : fffffa80`052e08d0 fffff800`02a292b8 fffffa80`03db9040 00000000`00000000 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`03162c40 fffff800`02916a35 : fffff800`02a8aac0 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`057da460 fffffa80`03db9040 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`03162c80 fffff800`02893471 : fffff880`010c4e00 fffff800`02916a10 fffffa80`03db9000 01020101`02010102 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`03162cb0 fffff800`02b23f7a : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`03db9040 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`03c759e0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`03162d40 fffff800`0287a9c6 : fffff880`02f63180 fffffa80`03db9040 fffff880`02f6df80 083e0b06`38090534 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`03162d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`03163000 fffff880`0315d000 fffff880`03d57540 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: AuthenticAMD

IMAGE_NAME:  AuthenticAMD

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm AuthenticAMD
start             end                 module name
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
0: kd> !errrec fffffa80052e08f8
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa80052e08f8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cd18fbe8e3d663
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 4/12/2012 22:30:55 (UTC)
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052e0978
Section       @ fffffa80052e0a50
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 3
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000100f42
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052e09c0
Section       @ fffffa80052e0b10
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : 42 0f 10 00 00 08 03 00 - 09 20 80 00 ff fb 8b 17
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa80052e0b10

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052e0a08
Section       @ fffffa80052e0b90
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)
  Status      : 0xfa00000000070f0f
```


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

If I were to disable the problem hardware in the device manager wouldn't that keep the system from loading that driver and causing the BSOD?


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm not sure that it is that driver, all I can say is that something that happens in the first 10 seconds of boot causes the crash. As that driver is the only 3rd party driver I see, we should try to rule it out; standard Windows drivers are very unlikely to cause such a problem (or we'd all be crashing).

It might easily be your CPU that's failing, do you have access to a compatible CPU to test for a few days?


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't. I only have Intel hardware, this is my first AMD build. Apparently I should have stuck with Intel. I uninstalled the wireless card I was using as that's the only other thing other than the MB and processor that have changed from my last build. It still BS'd after about half an hour of playing. :facepalm:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Don't you get a memory dump from the BSOD's that happen during use, rather than from a boot crash?


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

What do you mean exactly? I never get a blue screen per se at all it just reboots all of a sudden. It never does it on reboots only when I'm trying to play games. I uninstalled speedfan this time and have not had a reboot yet. I'll play for a bit longer and see what I get. Thank you satrow!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Keep notes on what you had running in the background when/if you get another reboot, we need some more clues here!

It could easily be heat or PSU-related. Check the CPU temps CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting and GPU temps GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility.

Do you have access to a known good 600W+ PSU for a few days to test?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Also run stress test on your CPU
Prime95 - Run all three tests for 3-4 hours each or until fail - *Hardware - Stress Test With Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums*

And run a memory test
Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

I stress tested my CPU using AMD's OverDrive program and it didn't restart or reboot. I'll use Prime95 and Memtest on it tonight and see what that does. Also I do not have an extra PS to use for testing. The next closest thing I have is like 325W and my video card would laugh at it I'm sure...


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

AMD Overdrive - that and similar motherboard utilities can be implicated in triggering BSOD's, please uninstall it.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You should remove AMD overdrive as it is known to cause problems


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

It was only just installed last night but I'll uninstall it. I ran all 4 cores for 8 hours with prime95 last night with no failures or restarts. I'll do memtest tonight after work. It still has not restarted since uninstalling speedfan, however.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Try booting your computer in Safe Mode. This way windows will only load the basic drivers it needs and not any others. That way we can see if your BSOD is driver related.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

It only reboots when I'm playing a graphics intensive game and I don't think I can do that in safe mode, can I?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Ahh.... now this sounds more PSU related. What model of PSU are you currently using?


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Uhh I'll check when I get home. I just bought it 4 months ago. Not that that necessarily matters lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Errrec shows the 124 error on bus,'
Error : BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)
Status : 0xfa00000000070f0f
Could have been speedfan as it can interface with the Bus, if you have any OC set it back to defaults, if you have set the memory timings to anything unusual set them back to normal.

What speed ram are you running and at what voltage?



```
0: kd> !errrec fffffa80052a88f8
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa80052a88f8
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01cd19dd25d3c9e4
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 4/14/2012 1:23:15
Flags         : 0x00000002 PreviousError

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052a8978
Section       @ fffffa80052a8a50
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : BUS error
Operation     : Generic
Flags         : 0x00
Level         : 3
CPU Version   : 0x0000000000100f42
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000000

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052a89c0
Section       @ fffffa80052a8b10
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000000
CPU Id        : 42 0f 10 00 00 08 03 00 - 09 20 80 00 ff fb 8b 17
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa80052a8b10

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa80052a8a08
Section       @ fffffa80052a8b90
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : BUSLG_GENERIC_ERR_*_TIMEOUT_ERR (Proc 0 Bank 4)
  Status      : 0xfa00000000070f0f
```


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Memory and CPU are both set to stock, with the exception of the 4th core of the CPU being turned on as of last night since I was already using Prime95 I figured I may as well test all my cores instead of just 3. 

The PSU I'm using is this one: Newegg.com - Rosewill RV2-700 700W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V SLI Ready Power Supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If this started after activating the 4th core, guess what,,,,,it's defective.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

It started before I unlocked the 4th core. I just unlocked the core so that I could run it with the rest on Prime95. I ran it playing STO tonight for over an hour and it froze up then reset. I believe that this is because of heat because the fan was blaring and it was 80F in here at the time. My heatsink is also one of these: AMD Phenom II X4 945 Socket AM3 Aluminum heat sink | eBay

That heatsink doesn't even fit over the entire surface area of the processor. I would like to upgrade it. What would you guys suggest?


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes thats probably your problem. If your CPU is constantly overheating you may have damaged the chip its self. A cpu should have a thin layer of Thermal Paste and a cooler that fits the whole processor.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

It has thermal paste and that heatsink was a stock one I think. I set my temp restarts pretty low so I don't think I damaged anything


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Alright well I installed the new heatsink and it just froze up and restarted on me again. I wish I had another PSU to test out but the next size up that I have is 350W and has no 4 pin connectors for my graphics card...I need to narrow this down before I order anything else.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

D/L and run Hardware Monitor  in the background while playing a game, after a while Alt+Tab back to HWM expand all the trees then use the Win7 snipping tool get an screenshot of the window, then post as a attachment using the paperclip button in the Advanced Message window.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Verify the 12v reading in the bios on the PC health page, 12.6v or higher is out of spec and a bad power supply.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Highest spike in bios was 12.276V


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Appears you still have the cores unlocked, does it shut down the same when they are locked?


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Apparently not. The computer just froze up and would not respond until a hard reboot. I locked the 4th core.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The HWM is still showing 0 for temp readings and 4 cores, so is this a x2 CPU?


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

It's a phenom x3 720. I don't know why it says 0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's what happens when the core unlocker is activated.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's an updated one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any BSOD since deactivating core unlocker?


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

No, after I installed the heatsink it rebooted itself once so I deactivated the 4th core. I played STO for an hour or so earlier and no reboots yet. I'll keep you guys informed.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok it just did it again. I was watching a youtube video. This is on a fresh install of Windows 7 X64.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Bsod or just a reboot without warning?


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Technically it's never BS'd it just restarts. It was random quick restarting, now it's freezing for a couple seconds then restarting.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you verify the 12v reading in the Bios PC health page?
spec is +/- 5% of the rated voltage so for the 12v rail that's 11.4v to 12.6v the HWM reading shows 12.76v at which point I would expect the over current protection to kick in and shut it down.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep see post #28. It's really random now. Sometimes I can play for 2 hours and it never happens and sometimes I get 10 minutes in and it restarts. I've been scouring my local CL for a processor but I havent had any luck yet.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model is the power supply?
This just feel more like a power then a heat issue.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm using this PSU 
Newegg.com - Rosewill RV2-700 700W ATX12V v2.3 / EPS12V SLI Ready Power Supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: PC randomly shut downs*

That's a ATNG manufactured unit, same as the Coolmax in this review > Coolmax CUG-700B 700 Watt Power Supply Review


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

I replaced the PSU with a 500W one and it still restarts. I suppose I'll try for a cheap AM2 or 3 next. Anyone have one they wanna get rid of? lol


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hard to call but I would think Motherboard over CPU. Is it still under warranty?


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it's the motherboard, too but if I can find a cheap processor ($10-15) then I'll try that first. If it is the board then I'll get a board that supports DDR3 and can still unlock my 4th core. Do you guys have any recommendations on that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Sempron is about as cheap as you'll find at the retail level.
For a MB these are the 2 I usually use.
Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

It may just be the PSU, because after doing some research and looking at the reviews if your PSU, it apparently fails after 3-4 months, and you problem started 4 moths after the PC was first used. I sugesst that you get something like this Newegg.com - APEVIA ATX-CB700W 700W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Power Supply - Power Supplies , and always do your research before buying something.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

I just installed a new PSU, the problem continues.


----------



## Krissto (May 29, 2012)

I'm out of ideas, I should let the pro's handle it (Wrench97, I'm looking at you).


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Thought I should post my final results. I replaced literally every component of the computer with newer parts. I bought a motherboard that supports DDR3 ram and another Phenom 720 today. The package came with the board, cpu, 6 gigs of DDR3 ram, and a 600W psu for $100. I used my old graphics card and CPU just to see if I could narrow down my problem. The new equipment started rebooting after just a few minutes of game play. Switched the CPU out and haven't had a restart since. :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to that you found the problem, CPU's used to be the last component to suspect anymore we're seeing more and more CPU issues.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Well I was wrong. Started doing it again right after I posted my last post. It was the graphics card  hasn't restarted again since I took it out :dance:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've seen them "Black out" where the screen goes blank but not restart the PC.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

Think it could have been a driver issue then?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that'll BSOD and restart but restart on it's on is strange, unless there's a short on card effected by heat.


----------



## Awesome-X (Apr 14, 2012)

I guess there could be a short but the computer would restart sometimes after only a few minutes of being booted up and without any intense graphics being used.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it runs well without the video card then I'd say that was the cause, by heat I just mean a temp change not that it was overheating.


----------

